
Editable static HTML docs inside an AWS S3 bucket - ronilan
http://public.docs.xstatic.site/index.html
======
ronilan
In case of DNS problems (as reported by reddit), the underlying bucket URL is:
[http://public.docs.xstatic.site.s3-website-us-
west-1.amazona...](http://public.docs.xstatic.site.s3-website-us-
west-1.amazonaws.com/index.html)

